# Social Anxiety...



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Am I the only one that wouldn't see DP as such a big problem if it weren't for the social anxiety that comes with this condition? I feel like I would be able to proceed with my life if I wasn't so awkward and out of touch with everything. Being social was never a big problem for me prior to this disorder...


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Same here. I started to fear the crowds especially if the place is bright!


----------



## aliduarte (Feb 22, 2016)

Im with you 101%. I feel it really just complicates the healing process further.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Not really, I feel horrible both with people or by myself.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

For some reason, I socialize way better since my dp began. I was more socially anxious before and I guess since I am not in touch with my feelings the social anxiety is less. But this feeling unreal is the worst thing I've ever experienced, I would gladly trade feeling unreality for social anxiety.


----------



## jenndp (Nov 9, 2015)

Andy I think o know how you feel - I hate to go out and socialize as it makes my dp so much worse. Going to the mall, grocery store etc is all a trigger for me. Stay strong ????


----------



## jenndp (Nov 9, 2015)

Andy I think o know how you feel - I hate to go out and socialize as it makes my dp so much worse. Going to the mall, grocery store etc is all a trigger for me. Stay strong ????


----------

